

TRAVIC – Realtime Transit Visualisation Client for Public Transport - Zomad
http://tracker.geops.ch/?z=13&s=1&x=16132249.5574&y=-4551307.7356&l=transport

======
Rainymood
>This tracker provides movement visualization of transit data published by
transit agencies and operators from all over the world. The movements are
mostly based on static schedule data. Wherever real-time data is available it
is also included in the visualization.

Really cool.

------
zimbatm
The positions are interpolated from trajectories which are updated at fixed
interval trough an Ajax query.

